# CARBOY CAP



## tonyleah (Aug 6, 2004)

WOULD ANYONE KNOW IF ITS OK TO BULK AGE A CARBOY OF WINE (THAT HAS BEEN STABILIZED) WITH ONE OF THOSE PLASTIC CARBOY CAPS. IT FITS TIGHT ON THE CARBOY AND THE SMALL CAPS FOR THE NOZZLES ARE TIGHT.


TONY


----------



## Hippie (Aug 6, 2004)

Tony, I have used them for very short term while waiting on extra bungs and airlocks to arrive in the mail. In my opinion, the seal is not airtight and will not keep out bugs. It is a good thing to bulk age with bungs and airlocks so as to keep expelling CO2. 


Better keep your sulphite level good and top up well!


----------



## geocorn (Aug 7, 2004)

CW,


Thanks for the advise. I have never used a cap, always a bung and an airlock.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 19, 2004)

I use them while keeping the carboys in temporary storage with some meta slurring at the bottom. Why spend all that money and time to "guess" for a good seal. I had thoughts about using them to "pressure rack to fill my bottles" but soon changed my mind on that as well.


Follow the previous comments of the masters, they have been there.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought one of those orange caps for my plastic carboy the other day I
thought it fit great, but now I'll check real good but if it's a
concern I'll just snug it up with a nylon tie strap.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey that's a good idea, haven't thought of that one! Thanks stinkie!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, that is a good idea, I was thinking of a way to test those "oranges thangs" by putting some air through one of the stems and see it it leaks. Kind of a "hairy" idea, mostly worried about the glass exploding..not worthy of the risk.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

I didn't know the orange caps fit the glass carboys, I bought one for a 5 gal. plastic carboy I had, but now I'm paranoid about plastic carboys.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

Those "orange thangs" snap right onto the glass carboys. I"m still not convinced that they seal well enough to risk the wine and labor though. "Air is like water, it seeks its own level somehow."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I have used them on the carboys during fermentation when I didn't have enough bungs, but not during bulk aging.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I have used them to degas my wines. 





They're great little buggers for that!!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I degas with my drill and my arms.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

The drill sure save so much energy and time as well.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't make wine without it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

It is such an important tool in winemaking...I can't see making good wine without a tool that relieves all tht stress...the inventor must be a "happy one."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I can't think of the inventor's name, but he posts some on winepress.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Accepted and proved inventions make handsome money.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I need to invent a few thangs, in my spare time......right.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Find a need .....they will buy it. Just like pagers, cell-phones, and all that.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I think diaper cream should be in an aerosol canlike Pam nonstick spray.*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

I am smiling...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Should I take that idea to a lawyer first, or just go ahead and call Desitin?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

A lawyer first. I have a friend that invented (cannot state on-line) and he was excited about it and presented the item in great hopes that they would purchase it. Instead, a month down the road, his home was burglarized, his application for patent, the designs as well as the product was missing. Later down the road, the item was in retail! (A lawyer first!)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow. That sounds like the story a friend told me about his Grandpa's '59 Buick that got 50 mpg. A big block V8 no less. Some G-men in a black car pulled up one day and offered to buy the car for an incredible amount of money but the old man refused because of sentimental value. The next morning, the old man found his car with the hood up and the carburetor gone.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Men in Black no doubt.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep. I lauged so hard I thought I busted my hernia loose!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

How honest is the person at the "patent office" to seal his lips from sharing your idea before you have a legal handle on it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

That's just terrible!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Just like the movie, _Man on Fire, _makes you wonder what is really going on these days...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Probably not very. I agree.


----------

